# Lesbian parents/TTC conference - SHARED ENTRY



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Still time to book in for the conference in Hebden bridge on 17th Nov.

Just wanted to let people know that they can share their entry for the day with someone else (so, one person could attend in the morning, the other in the afternoon). This may make things easier for those who want to attend but cannot arrange childcare (though we do have a creche available for under 5s), or those who aren't free for the whole day.

Register at http://lesbianparentsgroup.com/2012-conference/

Tell your friends!

See you there.

/links


----------

